

Help The Startup Genome Project Bring Silicon Valley To The Rest Of The World - bjoernlasseh
http://startupgenome.cc/

======
Vivtek
God dammit, I _hate_ it when somebody does something I wanted to do, but has
better execution.

~~~
toptal
that's pretty rockstar.

------
tedgonder
This is freaking awesome. I'm so excited to follow the progress of this
project. Filled out the survey and "liked" all of it! =D

------
us
Just filled out the survey to help them out and looking forward to seeing what
they can bring to the table

------
valley913
Great idea - finally some good benchmarking that isn't for large established
companies!

------
Ralf
Just awesome! I can't tell you how much this initiative has sparked me to go
on :-)

------
JJuan
Just completed survey. Great idea and looking forward to seeing the results.

------
leftih
Sitting in Germany I can only say that the world needs such a thing!

~~~
bjoernlasseh
hehe thx lefti :)

------
micahb37
very solid - Its important that this doesnt become SV-centric, or it will be
flawed, given the immense startup activity in NY, CO, TX, WA, etc...

------
mike_delponte
Really excited to see what comes of this.

------
fadibishara
Great job @maxmarmer and team

------
SamLiang
Great idea, go for it!

------
chokha
Awesome. Great idea

------
wkasel
Very cool idea!

------
gogodanae
data-powered insights. love it.

------
Krishna79
very much needed for the world!

------
andrealm
Great idea!

------
JasonAsbahr
Great idea!

------
icreatter
wishing you all the best

------
Tyrberg
Like it!

------
saroj
go Startup Genome!

------
bweinberg09
go team!

~~~
sanaongames
Excellent group of advisors and some super smart talented teammates. Looking
forward to seeing this as a success! go Bjoern and team!

------
toptal
awesome.

